
Version 27 of Java evolutionary computation library ECJ released - henning
https://listserv.gmu.edu/cgi-bin/wa?A2=ind1908&L=ECJ-INTEREST-L&F=&S=&P=2409
======
ysleepy
Not to be confused with the more widely known eclipse java compiler ECJ.

